# Coventry Tica Show brag-2008!



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well what a fantastic weekend Toby had at the Coventry TICA Show. He managed to final three times on day one (7th, 5th and 2nd) and three times on day two (8th, 8th and 6th)! This now means that Toby has now earned the title QUADRUPLE GRAND CHAMPION Lebreton Fernando to add to his Felis Britannica title of Junior Winner! Both myself,Ross and May are delighted and are looking forward to trying to gain the elusive Best Cat to make him a Supreme!


















:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:And a huge thankyou to May for as always you do,taking great care of our beloved lad:thumbup1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TOBY!!!!
What a fantastic day for you and a very well deserved result, he is a stunner.

Love the last piccie, smug or what 

Gorgeous boy xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY congrats to you and toby,what a handsome boy,well deserved:thumbup1:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou folks,myself,Ross and May have lockjaw from grinning so much


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

CONGRATZ TOBY 

What a beautiful Boy !!!!!!!


----------



## chann 1 (Oct 26, 2008)

* Well Done Ross, Kelly & May 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
! ! Congratulations To Toby ! !*

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Keep up the excellent work !*! WELL DONE !*!

From Baz & Chann


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, welldone, he is one good looking puss


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou so much Baz,Chann and Jen


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

YAY!! Congratulations he is one mighty fine looking boy!!

P.S. Sorry Kell haven't quite got the hang of putting up pretty writing yet but I am working on it!!:lol:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> YAY!! Congratulations he is one mighty fine looking boy!!
> 
> P.S. Sorry Kell haven't quite got the hang of putting up pretty writing yet but I am working on it!!:lol:


Thats okay hun, i forgive ya,thankyou:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw your boy out in the rings. His siblings were there too, 3 of them I think. What an impressive litter that was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I saw your boy out in the rings. His siblings were there too, 3 of them I think. What an impressive litter that was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thankyou,his breeders are extremely chuft and so very proud of all of them,and as our very good friends we are as delighted for them as they for us:thumbsup:


----------

